

City of Beijing Data Portal - rahimnathwani
http://www.bjdata.gov.cn/

======
zhte415
Cool.

I tried to download a dataset. Registration, on this
[http://www.bjdata.gov.cn/tabid/99/Default.aspx](http://www.bjdata.gov.cn/tabid/99/Default.aspx)
registration page, requires:

Username; Password; Password repeated; Real name; Sex; Mobile telephone
number; Fixed number / Landline; Email address; Checkbox whether commercial
use is required (if so: Company / Organisation name; Company registration
code; Company website; Area of business); Captcha; Submit button.

But it seems no confirmation of registration via email or telephone is
necessary, it it just takes you to the page you were earlier looking for.

I love China's Internet, especially government sites. They even added a 2D
bouncing Pong-style picture of an airplance on the front page, which probably
got someone a promotion as that's particularly special.

~~~
cadab
> They even added a 2D bouncing Pong-style picture of an airplance on the
> front page, which probably got someone a promotion as that's particularly
> special.

Which is especially fun on mobile.

------
rahimnathwani
For anyone planning to hack on this data with Python, you might find some
kindred spirits at the Beijing Python Meetup this Monday June 9th:

[http://www.meetup.com/Beijing-Python/](http://www.meetup.com/Beijing-Python/)

------
anu_gupta
Chrome's automatic page translation seems to be quite effective here -
certainly good enough to register and browse the site meaningfully.

